# who you think would win?



## soldierboy69 (Nov 18, 2005)

i know it all really depends on the knowledge and skill of the sport/style, but who do u think would win in a fight ? a muay thai fighter or a kung fu ? ...discuss

...p.s..yes im aware ive posted alot today lolz


----------



## MJS (Nov 18, 2005)

soldierboy69 said:
			
		

> i know it all really depends on the knowledge and skill of the sport/style, but who do u think would win in a fight ? a muay thai fighter or a kung fu ? ...discuss
> 
> ...p.s..yes im aware ive posted alot today lolz


 
More questions need to be answered.  Is this a ring fight or street fight?  Are there rules?  You could have 2 people fight 10 times and get different results each time.  Its not the style but the person doing it.

Mike


----------



## soldierboy69 (Nov 18, 2005)

ok lets say its just a street fight, only rules are, u cant kick in the groin and u cant leave the fight, u have to fight till ur opponent gives up, or is 2 hurt to continue.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 18, 2005)

lol...on the street, the groin would be my first target!


----------



## MJS (Nov 18, 2005)

soldierboy69 said:
			
		

> ok lets say its just a street fight, only rules are, u cant kick in the groin and u cant leave the fight, u have to fight till ur opponent gives up, or is 2 hurt to continue.


 
Well, a street fight has no rules, so already limitations are being set.  In addition, if I have the chance to remove myself from the situation, I'm going to do it.

As I said before, its not the art, but the student.:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## soldierboy69 (Nov 18, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> lol...on the street, the groin would be my first target!


 
lol you raise a very very good point... and in terms of MJS's reply, yea u 2 have a good point it is the student i guess ive jus talked myself into a corner lolz


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Nov 18, 2005)

That's why questions like those never yield anything useful.

Next time you are curious, find a person that practices muay thai and a person that practices kung fu, and tell them to fight - then get back to us with the results.

Repeat that experiment at least 30 times or until you get bored of it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 18, 2005)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> Next time you are curious, find a person that practices muay thai and a person that practices kung fu, and tell them to fight - then get back to us with the results.
> 
> Repeat that experiment at least 30 times or until you get bored of it.


 
yeah, but after about 12 times or so, they might wise-up, turn on you and beat you up instead...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 18, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> yeah, but after about 12 times or so, they might wise-up, turn on you and beat you up instead...


 
could be the point, eh?


----------



## Shogun (Nov 18, 2005)

IMO style is more important. as for CMA, I study some Shuai Chiao and some WingTsun. My Gracie Jiu Jitsu teacher is also a Thai boxing coach. I know if a Muay Thai fighter were to Plumb a Shuai Chiao fighter, he'd likely be Slammed on his neck. street or ring. but it would cripple if it were on pavement. not to say they'd win, because there are 8 million variables but as far as muay thai clinches go, Shuai Chiao has the answer.

kyle


----------



## soldierboy69 (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks, and i realize ive made myself look like an idiot bye posting that question, i now know why no one posts those questions lol and ive learned from my mistakes and wont do it again unless i have done what y ou have instructed and actually get two people to fight, once again thank all of you for your time and thoughts


----------



## Shogun (Nov 18, 2005)

> thanks, and i realize ive made myself look like an idiot bye posting that question, i now know why no one posts those questions lol and ive learned from my mistakes and wont do it again unless i have done what y ou have instructed and actually get two people to fight, once again thank all of you for your time and thoughts


Well not to say CMA and Muay Thai people can't discuss strategy in this thread. based on what you know of Kung Fu styles, and Muay Thai, what would be each arts strategy?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

When this has been tried--and it has--the Muay Thai people have generally won.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 18, 2005)

Hrmm. . .Ganyao vs. Bruce? I'm going with Ganyao.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 5, 2005)

I would say muay thai...in a street fight, but kung could win as it is a form of self defense...what style of kung fu would the guy be using?


----------

